# طرح افكار مشاريع تخرج ألكترونية ومناقشتها



## عبادة س (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم 

لمن يرغب في طرح افكار لمشاريع التخرج للهندسة الالكترونية هذا الموضوع مفتوح لطرح جميع الافكار ومناقشتها في ما بيننا 

لمن يرغب في ان يفيد ويستفيد

راجيا ان يكون الموضوع زاخرا بالمشاركة
​


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مع الشكر على الجهود المبذولة واطيب تحياتي لك


----------



## عثمان عدنان (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شباب باطلب مساعدتكم 

معى مشروع تخرج وباريد لو دايرة مبسطة للتحكم فى الستيبر موتور


----------



## BULESKY (21 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## عبادة س (21 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا موقع فيه كيفية التحكم بالـ stepper motor عن طريق الـ pic .
Controlling Stepper Motors with a PIC Microcontroller


----------



## سما الوكيل (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن لو سمحتم حد يقولى على اسماء مشاريع تخرج جيده غير الموجوده فى القريه الالكترونيه...............ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## BULESKY (21 أكتوبر 2011)

معى مشروع تخرج واريد wireless home security system
الفكرة حساس الاول حق اللصوص والثاني حساس الحريق
تعطي اشارة للميكروكونترول يرسل رسالة نصيه لجوال لصاحب البيت
دائرة الحساس iR
وحساس smoke detectoe
pic

GMS
اي فكرة لاي دائرة بالمشروع 
الشكر مقدمااااا
we are seeking in this project to design a circuit capable to providing a wireless system to protect the home from fires and theft by sending a text message to the owner of the house in case of any of them or both


----------



## maher_guizeni (24 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/tag/type-id/category-technology/


----------



## BULESKY (24 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/tag/type-id/category-technology

/


----------



## عبادة س (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم

هناك فكرة لمشروع تخرج وهي running car by using fingerprint (تشغيل سيارة عن طريق الفنجربرنت) 
فكرة جميلة وسهلة التنفيذ
​
​


----------



## power.1984 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

bulesky قال:


> معى مشروع تخرج واريد wireless home security system
> الفكرة حساس الاول حق اللصوص والثاني حساس الحريق
> تعطي اشارة للميكروكونترول يرسل رسالة نصيه لجوال لصاحب البيت
> دائرة الحساس ir
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ,,, لو اطلب منك مساعده في فكرة المشروع هل من الممكن تساعدني ؟؟


----------



## كوثر محمد (26 يناير 2015)

ياريت انا بدي افكار لمشروع التخرج


----------

